# Chemo Pen



## Radman (Jan 8, 2007)

Some Background:
A little over a month ago, my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer. She's had two operations and now comes 16 weeks of chemotherapy followed by 6-8 weeks of radiation.

Not even a week after the diagnosis, a box arrived from Mesquite Man (Curtis Seebeck).  In it were a couple of his famous Cactus blanks and many other nice blanks.  Curtis included a letter explaining his experience with cancer in his own family.  He asked that I make a pen on her behalf, a Sierra pen for Kathy that she can have during her chemo treatments.  Kathy's favorite color is red and I used her nail polish to paint the inside of the blank as well as the tube.  She like writing in her journal and doing puzzles, so this is perfect.  More importantly, a tremendous gesture from Curtis.
Thanks again Curtis.  This meant a whole lot to the both of us.

Chemotherapy starts tomorrow... and this will be with her.

Black Titanium and Titanium Gold Sierra.  Pictures (not the best) don't do this pen justice.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom,
I'm saddened by your news, but on the other hand, that's a gorgeous pen.  I'll pray for your wife.
Rob


----------



## ashaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom
Nice looking pen.  So sorry to hear about your wife.  We will pray for you and your wife.

Alan


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Tom,  Great looking pen!  Was sorry to hear about your wife,  we will pray for her and your family as you go through this time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, great looking pen and a fantastic gesture on Curtis's part. You and your wife will be in our prayers. A year ago Dec my wife had both breast removed and two operations later she is  now cancer free.


----------



## seht (Jan 8, 2007)

It's a scary thing, I went through Cancer surgery a little over a year and a half ago myself.  My thoughts are with you and your family.  

btw that is a very beautiful pen.


----------



## mick (Jan 8, 2007)

Connie and my prayers will be with you and Kathy as she goes through this. It's gestures like Curtis' that makes this more and more like one big family!
BTW that's a pretty pen, I know she'll cherish it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 8, 2007)

May the healing turn out as well as the pen.  Best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, that's a beautiful pen, and a very nice gesture on both your and Curtis's part.  Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery for Kathy.  Please tell her to hang in there...I'm told it isn't easy, but the treatments are very effective.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, 

Beautiful pen with a great story.  Curtis, that was a great gesture on your part.  Tom, tell your wife that this pen is indeed a talisman for luck.  Before my lung carcinoid surgery last year, Lou Metcalf sent me a piece of axis antler drilled for a Sierra.  It was the last pen I turned for months.  I used it to sign all of my paperwork for the surgery, and keep it with me as my good luck pen.

I hope the care and concern from Curtis infuses this pen and makes it as lucky for Kathy as mine did for me.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful Pen, beautiful story..... Let's pray for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom, that is a beautiful pen and may it bring comfort and luck to your wife.  My prayers will be with her.  God speed on her recovery.  Wonderful gesture from Curtis.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom,
  That is one BEAUTIFUL pen. I lost a daughter to cancer, she was only 15 years young. We will keep you both in our prayers.  Best of luck to the both of you and keep up the great turning.  

Mike


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful pen and a touching story.  One thought comes to mind that has given me great comfort and I know to be truth, the will of God will not take you where the grace of God cannot keep you.  I'll pray for the doctor's to be as skilled in their trade as you are in pen making.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 8, 2007)

Tom,

Seeing the pen and the message brought tears to my eyes.  I am so glad that a little part of my work, together with your fine craftsmanship, will be with her through Chemo.  Hopefully when she is using it she will feel hope and will know that out thoughts and prayers are with her for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## stevers (Jan 8, 2007)

That first holder is the coolest thing i'v ever seen. That is creative.


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 9, 2007)

Good luck and my prayers, very good work


----------



## airrat (Jan 9, 2007)

This simple gesture by Curtis is heartwarming.  Beautiful pen and both my wife and I wish yours a speedy recovery.  Curtis 2 thumbs up.


----------



## aksarben (Jan 9, 2007)

The pen is wonderful.  I wish you and your wife the best.  

Scott


----------



## johncrane (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom its very sad to here your wife has cancer and my thoughts and prayers go out to  your wife. the pen you have made for your wife is wonderful' lam sure she will love it.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom, beautiful work on the pen - I'm sure your wife will cherish it.  You will both be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.  
Curtis, thanks for the wonderful gesture.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 9, 2007)

Very nice pen. My prayers will be coming your way.


----------



## jscola (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking pen Tom. My prayers are with you & you wife! Nice jesture Curtis. Its nice to know there are thoughtfull people like you in this world!    Joe


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom

Great job. So sorry to read this about your wife. LOML & I will pray for you and your wife.

Curtis is one classy guy too.
I remember meeting him online during his Adopt-A-Wood. He's a beacon to humanity.

Gary


----------



## bca1313 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom,

You will all be in our prayers.  Thank you for sharing an allowing us all to pray for you this.

Ben


----------



## fiferb (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom,

I pray for a speedy recovery. Beautiful pen.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 9, 2007)

That's quite a pen. I will say a rosary for your wife and hope for the best. Curtis is the kind of man that my dog has mistaken me for. That is such a nice gesture.- Chris


----------



## Ausdan (Jan 10, 2007)

Tom (Radman) - Best possible wishes to your wife for a speedy recovery! What a great gesture - firstly from Curtis and than yourself to produce a beautiful pen I'm sure she will cherish!


----------



## bob393 (Jan 10, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both, nice pen by the way!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Tom,

A wonderful Pen.

My thoughts and prayers are with your wife and family.  I have been through cancer and have been free of it now for 19 years.  I had cancer twice in one year, two surgeries and 6 months of chemo.  

I may not have had the same cancer but I have travelled the similar path...there is light at the end, ...it changed my life for the better as well....always here and available to listen or email with...

Peace for you all


Curtis you are a class act, but we already knew that...[]


----------



## leehljp (Jan 11, 2007)

Tom,

Praying for you and especially for your wife. That pen was beautiful in its own right, but the story makes it have a very special meaning.


----------



## Radman (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your words of encouragement and positive thoughts.  Both Kathy and I are most humbled by your prayer intentions as well.  I share all these posts with her and she's quite overcome by all the support.  Everyone here is most outstanding!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Tanner (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm very saddened by what you and your wife are going through.  Both of you will be in our thoughts and prayers.  Please tell your wife we are praying for a fast recovery.

Beautiful pen.


----------

